# New to Home Theater Stuff. Pls help!



## ladycruz (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi,

I live in New York City in an apartment. I recently purchased a 52" Samsung (LN52B630). I do not feel its complete without a home theater. I am completely lost on what to do. I know nothing about this stuff. My apartment is not huge. Its comfortable  I was looking to get a 5.1 system. I didn't want to do a 2.1 and i was told that a 7.1 really inst necessary especially because my space is limited. I fell in love with Yamaha, Onkyo and Sansung HTIB Systems but im afraid :huh: . My husband and i are gamers and we also have two children who play games as well. I want to use the system for movies, music and games. I really don't plan on using it if im just watching TV. Below are the ones i am currently looking at but still unsure, scared and confused. 

Samsung HT-BD3252T

Yamaha YHT-591

Onkyo HT-SR750

If anyone can steer me in the right direction i would gladly appreciate it! Thanks!! :bigsmile:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Welcome to the Shack, 
Do you have a budget that can be made a bit larger if needed? Also what sized room are you using this in?
Have a look at this post here as it will help you understand a few key things that are important to building a good system.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
HTIB's are certainly convenient. However, what is truly lacking is speaker quality compared to purchasing a AV Receiver and a speaker package.

If your budget is fairly tight and high playback levels are not that important, any one of these packages will do nicely. I do like that the Yamaha decodes the newest surround codecs from Blu Ray Players True-HD and DTS-MA.

Hopefully there is a store which carries all three in your area. Getting a chance to listen to them will help in making the best informed decision.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## ladycruz (Dec 3, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> Welcome to the Shack,
> Do you have a budget that can be made a bit larger if needed? Also what sized room are you using this in?
> Have a look at this post here as it will help you understand a few key things that are important to building a good system.



Yes my budget can go larger but being that my apartment is limited in space i wasn't sure if i needed to spend so much but again...i don't know what im doing to begin with!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

its always better to go a bit over budget as this guarantees that you get something that will last. 
What is your preferred budget?


----------



## ladycruz (Dec 3, 2009)

I didn't want to spend more than $1200. I also read the other post. Here are my confusions...if i were to go with any of the ones i have in mind (as previously mentioned)...the AV receiver what exactly is that used for, radio reception? I'm sorry if i sound lost but its because i am! and...are any of the ones i mentioned any good? I would need to buy a DVD player or Blue ray right? and if so...which one? 

(AHHHH, I'm such an amateur!)


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
A speaker package like this:http://www.svsound.com/products-spks-sbs01.cfm would provide a much higher level of sonic fidelity. Look at the 5.0 package on that page. Most HTIB's use speakers that are pretty lacking in realism and rely on a subpar "subwoofer" to provide most of the sound. Often the subwoofers in HTIB packages are not able to reproduce the lowest octave and mostly give much boom around 80 Hz.

If you went with the SVS package, all you would need is a subwoofer and a receiver. Given you are in a apartment, a huge subwoofer is not a priority so you can find a quality smaller one for well under 400 Dollars. 

There are a number of receivers available for under 400 Dollars as well that will trounce the HTIB receiver as well.

So, all in all, for around 1200 Dollars you could have a truly high quality system that will give you years of service. I am not sure how important music is to you, but the difference in quality between the SVS package and a HTIB is vast. And this difference can really be appreciated in music. 

If you get a chance, look at the speakers in a HTIB. One the whole, they weigh nothing and are these plastic towers of mediocrity. Compared to a dedicated speaker, the difference is vast.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Funny. While you were writing that you did not want to spend more than 1200 Dollars, I was proposing a system for under 1200 Dollars. Go figure.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The Onkyo is a good choice but for 1200 your almost into getting some good speakers and a receiver.
Onkyo has several things going for it one being that they make there HTIB systems fully upgradeable and use standard connections. They also have alot of options compared to the competition.
Jack is one the road to where i was going with this he and I think alike and wont steer you wrong The SVS package is a very good start.


----------



## ladycruz (Dec 3, 2009)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Funny. While you were writing that you did not want to spend more than 1200 Dollars, I was proposing a system for under 1200 Dollars. Go figure.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Haha, Ironic!!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Ladycruz, an AV Receiver does indeed have an AM/FM Tuner. But, it is primarily the heart of a system.
The newer ones offer HDMI Switching, amplification, decoding of all codecs (Dolby Digital, DTS, True-HD, DTS-MA, etc) In America, we primarily use them as Integrated Amplifiers and few use the FM/AM portion of the receiver. In Europe, where there are many more Radio choices, many purchase Radio Tuners and Integrated Amplifiers. Integrated Amplifiers incorporate a power amplifier and preamplifier. A preamplifier is what provides volume control, inputs to hook up TV, Xbox, PS3, etc...

Integrated Amplifiers and receivers handle all of this with the difference between the two being the radio tuner in a receiver. Again, here almost everyone uses receivers.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I think this Onkyo 607 receiver for $400 paired with the above speakers would do you really well.
A subwoofer like this SVS sub  would work really well and keep you just a few $$ over budget.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Here is a complete package with links.
Speakers:http://www.svsound.com/products-spks-sbs01.cfm
Subwoofer: http://www.svsound.com/products-sub-box-10nsd.cfm
Receiver:http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...-Thx-100w-X-7ch-Theater-Receiver-Black/1.html

I am pretty sure SVS would offer a discount if purchasing both the speakers and subwoofer from them.
If you have a PS3, you will not need a Blu Ray Player or DVD Player.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## ladycruz (Dec 3, 2009)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> A speaker package like this:http://www.svsound.com/products-spks-sbs01.cfm would provide a much higher level of sonic fidelity. Look at the 5.0 package on that page. Most HTIB's use speakers that are pretty lacking in realism and rely on a subpar "subwoofer" to provide most of the sound. Often the subwoofers in HTIB packages are not able to reproduce the lowest octave and mostly give much boom around 80 Hz.
> 
> If you went with the SVS package, all you would need is a subwoofer and a receiver. Given you are in a apartment, a huge subwoofer is not a priority so you can find a quality smaller one for well under 400 Dollars.
> ...




Okay so, i checked out the website. I think i can do something with this! Now, What would you guys recommend for a receiver and subwoofer? and whats the receiver for? onder:

Also, i don't want nor do i need a huge subwoofer but i would like a decent one. I do want to listen to my music and play my xbox and enjoy it!! I LOVE music so sound and quality is very important to me. 

then comes the wiring, do i have to buy that separate and if so...what do i buy? and of course what do i do as far as watching movies? Obviously i have to buy a separate DVD or blue ray player but what type and does it have to be blue ray?

am i driving you nuts yet? So sorry!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
As always. Tony, you and I are on the same page.
JJ


----------



## ladycruz (Dec 3, 2009)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Here is a complete package with links.
> Speakers:http://www.svsound.com/products-spks-sbs01.cfm
> Subwoofer: http://www.svsound.com/products-sub-box-10nsd.cfm
> ...


I have an Xbox


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
You can watch DVD's through your Xbox 360. Adding a Blu Ray Player would be nice and some are available for 100 Dollars now.
And you would need to purchase cables. Depending on how new and the model of your 360, it might have an HDMI out. In which case, you would need a HDMI cable. If you have an older 360, you would need an optical digital cable for the 360, HDMI for the cable/sat box, and another HDMI from the receiver to the TV. In addition, you will need speaker cable, and a RCA cable to connect the subwoofer to your receiver.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Jack linked to a great receiver for just a few $$ more than the 607 you cant go wrong.


----------



## ladycruz (Dec 3, 2009)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> You can watch DVD's through your Xbox 360. Adding a Blu Ray Player would be nice and some are available for 100 Dollars now.
> And you would need to purchase cables. Depending on how new and the model of your 360, it might have an HDMI out. In which case, you would need a HDMI cable. If you have an older 360, you would need an optical digital cable for the 360, HDMI for the cable/sat box, and another HDMI from the receiver to the TV. In addition, you will need speaker cable, and a RCA cable to connect the subwoofer to your receiver.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Dont know why but i don't like playing movies through my xbox and since i play lots of bootleg movies...i need a good DVD player that wont have a problem recognizing them. The one i have now is cheap, its a Phillips but i don't want it. I want to upgrade everything.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Makes sense to me. And given the abyssmal reliability of the Xbox 360, I would say it is a good thing to not play DVD's on it. Now that Blu Ray Players have plummeted in price, well worth getting one instead as they can play DVD's as well.

Here is a great link for cheap quality cables as well:http://www.bluejeanscable.com/store/hdmi-cables/index.htm
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## ladycruz (Dec 3, 2009)

I really appreciate all your time and help. You guys have been really helpful!! I will definitely be looking into everything you guys have suggested and will let you know how it goes. :T


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Good luck. At least listen to some of the HTIB's you are interested in before purchasing. I can completely understand getting one box which includes everything you need is mighty tempting, but the price paid for that convenience is mediocrity.
JJ


----------



## ladycruz (Dec 3, 2009)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Good luck. At least listen to some of the HTIB's you are interested in before purchasing. I can completely understand getting one box which includes everything you need is mighty tempting, but the price paid for that convenience is mediocrity.
> JJ


After all this information, im not sure if i want to even bother with a HTIB. The SVS speakers? Are they loud and clear? Have you used them? They wont blow out on me right? and will the ones you linked me to be suffice?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The SVS speakers are very high quality The reason you dont see them in a store is because you would then have to pay more for them as internet direct companies dont pay sales staff, rent many large store fronts and have low overhead and they pass the savings on to you.
I have a sub from them, The best that they make and can assure you that they make a top quality product.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I have listened to SVS Speakers and they offer amazing value. They use very high quality speaker components (tweeter, woofers, cabinets) and have been reviewed extensively by many Professional Reviewers and have received excellent reviews.

I do not currently use SVS Speakers, I am running Martin Logans currently. In truth, they are fairly expensive. My speaker system retails for around 15 thousand Dollars.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## ladycruz (Dec 3, 2009)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I have listened to SVS Speakers and they offer amazing value. They use very high quality speaker components (tweeter, woofers, cabinets) and have been reviewed extensively by many Professional Reviewers and have received excellent reviews.
> 
> I do not currently use SVS Speakers, I am running Martin Logans currently. In truth, they are fairly expensive. My speaker system retails for around 15 thousand Dollars.
> ...


One last thing...if i got with this package, http://www.svsound.com/products-sys-sbs_black.cfm, is that the same one you listed except it includes the subwoofer? or does the one you suggested come with more speakers?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Your link is the correct one. The 5.1 Package will be excellent for you and miles better than the speakers bundled in a HTIB. I was looking for the page you provided when I posted that link.

The Onkyo I linked originally retailed for 900 Dollars and really is a great buy for 400 Dollars.
Blue Jeans Cable sells quality cable on the cheap and will save you hundreds over going with something like Monster Cable.

Altogether, this would really be an excellent package that will provide your family with years of quality performance. At a price comparable to upper range HTIB's. This really is a system comparable to 2-3 thousand dollar systems.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## ladycruz (Dec 3, 2009)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Your link is the correct one. The 5.1 Package will be excellent for you and miles better than the speakers bundled in a HTIB. I was looking for the page you provided when I posted that link.
> 
> The Onkyo I linked originally retailed for 900 Dollars and really is a great buy for 400 Dollars.
> ...


You guys are the best!! Once again, Thank You very much!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Jungle Jack said:


> At a price comparable to upper range HTIB's. This really is a system comparable to 2-3 thousand dollar systems.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Agreed, but I dont think there are HTIB systems that expensive nor near the quality of what you will get with our recommendations.:T
Glad we could be of help.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Tony, you are probably right about HTIB prices, before I started moderating here, I never really looked into HTIB's. Certainly have seen them setup though. Something about injected plastic molded floorstanding loudspeakers makes me ill.
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

It actually impressed me that a few of the Onkyo HTIB systems used wood cabinets (although thin) none the less wood and sounded fairly good for the price. But the above package is a great starter system.
I actually think we should start a thread with suggestions of a good system like we did here and sticky it as it seems we always have people looking for this sort of thing.
What do you think?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I have been thinking about that exact same thing. Not kidding. It is a great idea.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ok, lets do it:T 
You can start if you wish.


----------



## ladycruz (Dec 3, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> It actually impressed me that a few of the Onkyo HTIB systems used wood cabinets (although thin) none the less wood and sounded fairly good for the price. But the above package is a great starter system.
> I actually think we should start a thread with suggestions of a good system like we did here and sticky it as it seems we always have people looking for this sort of thing.
> What do you think?


I think that's a great idea!! I came here knowing absolutely nothing about speakers, HTIB, Receivers, ETC...and now after your suggestions and explanations of things...i feel like i know what im actually looking for and one thing is for sure...i am completely convinced that its better and worth putting together your own system rather than buying one out the box!! You guys rock!! 

Everyone has different things that they want and need but im pretty sure you guys can come up with suggestions for every necessity. I will be going over what i wanted to spend but i think its well worth it and im sure my husband is going to be not only proud but amazed at what im going to put together! I cant wait to see his reaction. :clap:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

ladycruz said:


> I will be going over what i wanted to spend but i think its well worth it and im sure my husband is going to be not only proud but amazed at what im going to put together! I cant wait to see his reaction. :clap:


Is this a Christmas present? I wold love to see his reaction.


----------



## ladycruz (Dec 3, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> Is this a Christmas present? I wold love to see his reaction.


Actually it started when he purchased the Samsung TV and i said...we need a HTIB and i insisted that i wanted to be in charge of that part and i assured him that i knew what i was doing (yea right), LOL and although deep down inside he feels that he can handle it better that i can...after you guys...im going to blow his socks off! I promise to keep you guys updated and i will also take a picture and post it. I should be done by the end of this month. Wait till he sees what a girl can do! (well with the help of you guys).


----------



## Emuc64 (Nov 15, 2009)

Hello,

Thanks to the great folks here I was able to recently purchase a system that I'm happy with for about $1200 as well.

I know that it was mentioned that ladycruz should get cables, but I didn't see a complete listing of what she and her family might need. Some were mentioned previously, but I'll try to make a short list of things that I needed - as an example. Personal note, I purchased my cables through Monoprice.com because I've had good experience using them.

In my experience I'm using my receiver as a central hub of sorts (video as well as audio going through the receiver and receiver outputting video/audio to the TV).

1) 2 HDMI cables - One from the PS3 to the receiver, one from the receiver to the TV

2) 2 Optical (toslink) cables - One from my older model Xbox 360 to the receiver, one from my old PS2 - which doubles as a DVD player

3) 10 pairs of banana plugs - 1 pair for each speaker and another pair going to the corresponding place in receiver. Here's instructions that I found. The plugs are definitely optional, I hear it makes things easier. http://www.monoprice.com/manual/INSTALLING SOLDER TYPE BANANA PLUGS.pdf

4) 1 roll of 14 gauge speaker wire - it was suggested to get wires that are between 12-14 gauge. The lower gauge (thicker wire) the better quality sound you'll get as well as the ability to run the rear speakers longer distances. You may need only 50ft pending on the room size and where you want your speakers.

5) 1 coaxial (coax) audio/video rca cable - "for S/PDIF, Digital Coax, Subwoofer & Composite Video", this one goes from my subwoofer to my receiver.

I hope nothing was left out in your order that you need. It would be like giving a child a battery operated toy without batteries.

I did notice that the SVS set did not come with speaker stands. Be sure to get some of those if you need them.

It looks like a great system!
H


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Great points H :T


----------



## ladycruz (Dec 3, 2009)

Emuc64 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thanks to the great folks here I was able to recently purchase a system that I'm happy with for about $1200 as well.
> 
> ...


Sounds good. Thanks!! I was going to ask the guys at Radio Shack but it looks like you covered me.


----------



## Emuc64 (Nov 15, 2009)

Hi,

You're very welcome. I'm glad I can assist in some way. Hopefully, you can still get the cables ordered and delivered by Christmas time. If you buy it in store, be prepared to pay a bit more. Actually, A LOT more if it's Monster brand (that's why no one here recommends Monster).

Congrats on the new system,
H


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

Cool thread. :T


----------



## ladycruz (Dec 3, 2009)

Hello All!!!

So heres an update on whats been going on since this post...i have everything i need but for the past month ive been waiting on the SVS speakers. They keep telling me its on backorder. Im starting to get frustrated so what else can i get thats similiar to these? I dont want anything of lesser quality. I am going to wait it out for another week but soon its going to be two months and i just want to hurry up and put everything together!!!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Well, SVS is tough to beat for the price but other options are Klipsh, Polk audio, PSB and JBL just to name a few.


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Was it SVS for all the speakers or just a sub?


----------



## ladycruz (Dec 3, 2009)

It was the 5.1 System plus the Sub.


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Have you tried asking for assistance in the SVS forum here?

If you're really frustrated and giving up on them, take a look at Hsu.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I am asumming you have contacted SVS directly and they told you that they are on back-order? You should inform them of you frustration of having to wait so long as i do find it a bit strange that it would take them two months to catch up on orders. There customer service is second to none and I am sure they will do something for you.


----------



## ladycruz (Dec 3, 2009)

Yes, i have contacted them directly. Each and everytime i call them they tell me that its going to ship out on a specific date and when that date gets here i call again and i continue to get different dates. They tell me that they do not know when to really expect them to ship out again and not to mention that most of the time...no one picks up the phone. I have to email them or leave a message.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Truly sorry to read that your Speakers have been delayed for this long. SVS makes such a good product at such a good price, but that means nothing if they are not getting the Product out to you when promised. 

Hopefully, your Speakers will get to you soon. If not, there are many other choices out there. For value, they are very tough to beat. However, Hsu offers excellent value and similar products to what you ordered.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## ladycruz (Dec 3, 2009)

What do u guys think about Orb Audio?

http://www.orbaudio.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWCATS&Category=8


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

for a small speaker Orb is ok however they are still small and I dont care what specifications they have you simply cant produce the lower frequencies between 120-300Hz with a speaker that size. They are in the same boat as the Bose lifestyle speaker system is, not worth the money in my opinion.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would check out Hsu Research. They make fantastic Subwoofers and very good Speakers.
This is a very nice Package:http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/enthusiast1.html
And for 100 Dollars more, this includes a much better Subwoofer:http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/enthusiast2.html
I know the current SVS 5.1 package retails for 1049. However, if memory serves you were supposed to get the last of the earlier generation S Series and might have been less. 

Again, I am so sorry that SVS has delayed your order to the point of you canceling. I honestly feel terrible as I recommended and encouraged you to order them. It really is a shame as the SVS package is fantastic. Especially the Subwoofer.
The Hsu are showing In Stock and I have never heard of delays with Shipping of their Products.

I really do not think Orb Audio is in the same league as the SVS or the Hsu. Have you already cancelled your order?
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## ladycruz (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi,

I am going to listen to you guys and not even bother with the Orbs. I will definitely look into the HSU. I have not canceled the order for the SVS speakers yet. I spoke to them yesterday and the guy told me that the shipment they were expecting is being held by customs and they aren't sure how long it will take to be released. He says it can take days or even weeks so im still hoping very much that i have an answer sometime next week but i decided to come up with a back up plan in the event that it doesn't go well with SVS. I hate waiting, LOL!! 

As for Mr. Jungle Jack feeling terrible...no worries! Its not like you have any control over the situation. I should of ordered them quickly instead of waiting so long but i ran into a financial situation and had to wait a bit. 

Either way...I'll be keeping my fingers crossed. Hopefully they'll ship out next week!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

SVS has the plate amps and some other components made here in Canada. Customs can be a huge pain and is very unpredictable to say the least. The so called "free trade agreement" is just a waist of time and just make things way more costly and frustrating.


----------



## ladycruz (Dec 3, 2009)

I just looked at the HSU package. If you had to compare HSU and SVS, what would it be? 

I'm tempted to purchase the HSU NOW but im also debating on whether or not i should wait a bit more on SVS.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

There subs are fairly even as far as performance. I personally like SVS but thats maybe a bit bias as I have the best sub they make. Its a choice you will need to make but rest assured either of them will satisfy your needs.


----------



## ladycruz (Dec 3, 2009)

and as far as speakers go? How would you compare them?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Very good as well. However I do think SVS has a bit better design.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The Hsu's Speakers are a different design. They are Horn Loaded. An advantage to this arrangement is they are more efficient than conventional Speakers. That is they will play louder with less power. Hsu makes excellent, well engineered Speakers regardless of design. And their Subwoofers are fantastic.
Here are some reviews of the Speakers:http://www.hsuresearch.com/reviews/UAVMar07_2pages.pdf
And another:http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/home...secrets-review-of-speakers-and-subwoofer.html

In truth, I lean towards SVS and initially recommended them. I wish SVS could give you a real timetable as to when the Speakers will be available. I am somewhat confused as the Speakers you ordered were supposed to be the last of the earlier generation of the S Series and should have been in stock. Owing to the popularity of the Subwoofer, I can understand that being backordered. However, Hsu Research is no mere consolation prize. They are a legitimate alternative. Their Founder Dr. Hsu attended MIT and is truly considered one of the finest Designers out there.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

